# Like a Jerry Springer Episode



## buck wild (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello all. I have never done anything like this before, but I am struggling and needed....interaction. My story is a long one, but I will try to keep it simple. Am going thru a divorce and have 4 children all by the same woman. We have been married 14 years. I am living in a different home now since March. We have been to court for a temporary hearing and my wife was awarded Primary but we have joint custody. She has the kids twice as much as me and I can't stand it. I have always been a wonderful father to my children and am now being treated as nothing more than a paycheck. My wife is trying to alienate me from my children who mean the world to me. I cheated on her....with another married woman who also has two children. But before I get to that, some things need to be understood. My wife told me for at least 4 years that she did not love me and was done with our marriage. She wanted me to stay in a roommate relationship while she got her degree for nursing. I stayed (ignorantly) because I was still hopeful my marriage could be repaired. I wanted to keep my family together. I offered for us to go to counseling...she refused. We did not have sex for 3 years....I was rejected repeatedly. I should have left then... I know this, but I didn't. In May of 2013 she told me she wanted to be done now and wanted me to leave. She left our bed and began to sleep upstairs. I found out she was trying to contact ex boyfriends on facebook. It was enough for me to agree to moving out. I found a house to buy finally and got it, but it needed renovations. During this time, I began to have an affair with a beautiful, kind woman with a heart of gold. She was having tremendous problems in her marriage too. Long story short, the affair carried on up until recently (about a year). My wife found out and now I am being punished....but it's what she wanted for years! She is punishing me by keeping the kids from me...its not about them for her. I fell in love with the married woman, who is trying to repair her marriage (her husband found out too and wanted to work on their marriage). Oh, also prior to my wife finding out, she began talking to her ex boyfriend who lives back in NJ who just got out of jail for Armed Robbery in August! Phone records show she talks with him daily for hours. I know, it literally should be a Jerry Springer episode. There is more, but that's it in a nutshell. Just putting it out there for thoughts, advice, or whatever.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

So my only question is what you have done to keep a violent convicted felon away from your kids.

She's giving you ammo to get your kids full time so go and get it!

Stretch


----------

